

PlayStation 4 Tops One Million Units in First Day  - anigbrowl
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/17/sonys-playstation-4-tops-one-million-units-in-first-day/

======
jamesaguilar
Very impressive. I have one but I haven't opened it yet. For me, none of the
launch titles were particularly compelling. But I missed out on a lot of
console games last gen because of the transactional inertia of not owning a
system to play them on. Super stoked for Deep Down and The Division, when they
come out.

~~~
b3b0p
I'm surprised you would have chosen a PS4 over a PS3. The PS4 is not backwards
compatible and the PS3 has a large assortment of console exclusives as well as
being significantly cheaper (and DLNA media streaming if you are into that).
There are some intriguing Black Friday sales coming up on the PS3 and they are
still releasing exclusive games.

I honestly have no interest in a PS4 at this time. I have a PS3 and looking
forward to some games coming out still (and have a huge backlog), but I also
want a Wii U (and I will get one contributing to even a bigger backlog).

~~~
melling
With the PS4 selling faster than the initial PS3, I would expect it to quickly
gather steam with developers. Life is way too short to cling to older
technologies.

"The company has said it expects to sell five million units by March, which
would beat the initial sales rollout of its last-generation videogame device,
the PlayStation 3, which sold 3.5 million units worldwide over the same
introductory period."

~~~
MisterBastahrd
The PS4 exclusive titles don't look all that much better than PS3 titles,
honestly. Knack is more of a mediocre beat-em-up than a platformer, and
Killzone is a blurry mess.

Coming from an Xbox 360, I've got to say that the user experience on the PS4
is a mess. I put a game into the system, and I can play within a minute, but
it is a pared down version of the game while it installs. Then I have to exit
the game to install it. Oh, and if I want online multiplayer, I usually have
to download a 700MB patch before that is available. If I access a TV app
through my library, it will boot me back out to the main screen if I have a
game running, but if I access it through the TV apps section, it will close my
game and allow me to run Netflix.

~~~
venus
> I put a game into the system, and I can play within a minute, but it is a
> pared down version of the game while it installs

With respect, what did you expect? To be able to play the full game before it
is installed?

> Oh, and if I want online multiplayer, I usually have to download a 700MB
> patch

Oh, the horror. I am guessing that could take as long as 10 minutes!

Talk about your first world problems....

~~~
MisterBastahrd
From the Xbox 360 to the Dreamcast to the PS2 to the PSX to the SNES to the
NES to the Atari 2600, all the games required that I simply place the game
into the console and the system would run the game. Now we have this odd
kludge that used to be reserved only for PCs. The other features are certainly
nice to have, but the PS4 bills itself as a gaming console first, and there is
a degraded experience in that regard.

~~~
jamesaguilar
> used to be reserved only for PCs

Used to be something only PCs were capable of doing.

------
hybrid11
To put this in contrast, this is the most successful console launch, they sold
more in one day than any other consoles have in a month from their launch
(from neogaf.com):

[http://abload.de/img/screenshot2013-11-17a34cad.png](http://abload.de/img/screenshot2013-11-17a34cad.png)

~~~
ye
It's not "in a day". It's all preorders.

~~~
hybrid11
That's still one day, all pre-orders are picked up on day 1.

~~~
josteink
But they have been ordered months in advance.

------
Aissen
The funniest thing is that these numbers have been known for months, with
probably weekly/daily updates to Sony executives, thanks to ubiquitous pre-
order systems.

PS: it's also a single continent, two countries launch. I wonder how well it
will fare once it's available worldwide.

------
DigitalSea
I haven't owned a console since buying the Wii but before that my last serious
console was a Nintendo 64. I am seriously considering buying one of these bad
boys in the new year when I have recovered from the Christmas savings crush.
Will be interesting to see how the XBOX One sells in comparison.

So far it appears as though the XBOX One has the better launch titles, the
ones for PS4 are very underwhelming.

------
jbverschoor
vs 9 million iphones in the first weekend

~~~
EpicEng
How in the world is that a valid comparison? Are you under the impression that
the high end console market is as big as the high end cell phone market?

~~~
jbverschoor
It's actually not about the hardware. It's about the games, movies, music and
series.

Sony is not aiming just for the 'console' market.

~~~
EpicEng
They are in fact aiming for the console market. Hell, the PS4 doesn't even
play MP3's and has no appreciable network media sharing features. If you
compare the PS4 to the last iteration it is obvious that they have backpedaled
from the media center mentality.

~~~
Narishma
They haven't so much back-pedaled as prioritized gaming above media
functionality for launch. All those missing features will come in future
updates.

~~~
EpicEng
Yeah, I know they'll be patching some things in, but those features were not
emphasized at all during the marketing blitz. It has been all about gaming.

~~~
qbrass
They were trying to push Bluray as a media format when the PS3 was released,
having the PS3 act as a media center meant more people would buy Bluray
movies.

This time, HD-DVD is dead, and everything in your living room already plays
streaming media, so it's not much of a selling point.

------
hbnyc
and only 500k are still functional...

[http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-4-Launch-
Edition/product-r...](http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-4-Launch-
Edition/product-
reviews/B00BGA9WK2/ref=cm_cr_pr_hist_1?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending)

~~~
duiker101
your type of reasoning is the one that makes hard working people go mad.
Someone works hard on something and it happens to have 0.5% failure rate but
you negative people see only that. You know why there are only 1000 5 stars?
because all the other people that have working consoles prefer to play instead
of leave reviews...

This is really why we can't have nice things...

~~~
InXorWeTrust
Also known as the vocal minority.

